# MV ***BERLAND (new zealand shipping)



## luckystar (Jan 19, 2014)

I am looking for engineers that sailed from London to NZ first port of call Whangarie Arrived 8/3/1966 I have a photo of the engineers


----------



## KEITHMAR (Oct 8, 2012)

LUCKYSTAR Why do·nt You post this again on the ***berland page of the N:Z:SCo site? scroll down until You find the list of shipping cos:........You·l sure to get a response.......Welcome to S:N: REGARDS TO YOU KEITHMAR


----------



## luckystar (Jan 19, 2014)

*MV ***berland*

Thank you for taking the time to reply I shall go to NZ Co Regards


----------

